# Post a pic of your pet/pets



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

"If all the beasts were gone, men would die from a great loneliness of spirit, for whatever happens to the beasts also happens to the man. All things are connected. Whatever befalls the Earth befalls the sons of the Earth."

- Chief Seattle of the Suquamish Tribe, letter to President Franklin Pierce -

***
​
Whether you own a pet or not, I'm sure all of you can agree that a life without animals would be fairly miserable. I for one love coming home after a long slog at the gym, or returning after a month long excursion abroad working, just to be greeted by my pets. I have two dogs (Jack Russell "Bramble", Staffordshire Bull Terrier "Biggles") and they are effectively my children. They can be a pain on occasions... Barking, chewing things, getting their muddy paws all over the place... But they are still awesome and even come training with me on weekends for Trail Runs. Anyway, show some appreciation for your pet/pets and post a picture of it/them. It might put a smile on someone's face!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

not even mine lol.. the neighbours cat but keeps coming in through the window so obviously feed her and let her stay as long as she wants LOL


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

totally agree, this is my little pandora  She is a fair bit bigger now but still small for a staff


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> View attachment 147543
> 
> 
> not even mine lol.. the neighbours cat but keeps coming in through the window so obviously feed her and let her stay as long as she wants LOL


Haha! Love people like you. It's like you're babysitting free of charge. My dog so,me times runs down the road to the house next door where this 80year old lady makes a fire for him to sit in front of while she listens to Radio 4 and gives him a few slices of chicken breast to eat.



NFS said:


> View attachment 147544
> View attachment 147545
> 
> 
> totally agree, this is my little pandora  She is a fair bit bigger now but still small for a staff


Maaaaaaan, Pandora is awesome! Shame about the common behavioural misconception the media/public deem these Staffs to have. A dog is as good as it's owner.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


>


Had to double check this... Wasn't sure if the shadow cast from your cats head was actually it's shadow... Or you had just wet yourself :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Had to double check this... Wasn't sure if the shadow cast from your cats head was actually it's shadow... Or you had just wet yourself :lol:


Lol no it's the cats shadow lol


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Maaaaaaan, Pandora is awesome! Shame about the common behavioural misconception the media/public deem these Staffs to have. A dog is as good as it's owner.


yeah its just people who get up the ****s of newspapers, i have 3 staffs and are all very good dogs and excellent around children. all these dogs want to do is be loving, but they dont plaster that in the press!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

ironmanwales said:


> View attachment 147546
> this is Charlie my staff


Haha is he on Tren? Charlie looks jacked lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

My Floon



And the Dids



Whenever I feel down or stressed or just go find a cat and they make me feel so much better. They're just these fluffy gentle bundles that you can hug whenever you want. They're also thoroughly entertaining when they race around the house!


----------



## ironmanwales (Aug 30, 2006)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha is he on Tren? Charlie looks jacked lol


Lol i just caught him in a good pose he looks a beast in that photo


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Mine and @Bad Alans little brood....



Ollie the German Shepherd... and Bane the little Jack Russell pup!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Katy said:


> View attachment 147553
> 
> 
> HAHAHA


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/l0FbjFAtlq/

Our Rabbit Pogo chilling on his sofa in the conservatory watching me while i was doing my shoulder work out.

Hated Rabbits at first but he's grown on me lol.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

RXQueenie said:


> Mine and @Bad Alans little brood....
> 
> View attachment 147556
> 
> ...


AWW-Factor 100%


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

G-man99 said:


>


Award for BEST photo collection goes to...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

SJL1990 said:


> Award for BEST photo collection goes to...


Errrmm, I don't take many of him ha ha

























And one of us both just chilling out watching tv


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

G-man99 said:


> Errrmm, I don't take many of him ha ha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

For a cat he his is really entertaining.

I can whistle him and he runs to you like a dog at sits at my feet.

He waits either on the drive or in the window for me as well when I work nights


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha! Love people like you. It's like you're babysitting free of charge. My dog so,me times runs down the road to the house next door where this 80year old lady makes a fire for him to sit in front of while she listens to Radio 4 and gives him a few slices of chicken breast to.


Haha that's nice and cheers. She was pregnant at the time and probably given birth now so doesn't come anymore.. Bet the other cats on the street are happy because I've put all the cat food outside the house for them to eat haha.



















2 more


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Carbon-12 said:


> Haha that's nice and cheers. She was pregnant at the time and probably given birth now so doesn't come anymore.. Bet the other cats on the street are happy because I've put all the cat food outside the house for them to eat haha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha nah that's cool man. I rate you. A lot of people can't be bothered, and it's not like you have to do it but you choose to do it anyway. Just a nice gesture! Proof that there are genuine gentle giants out there.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha nah that's cool man. I rate you. A lot of people can't be bothered, and it's not like you have to do it but you choose to do it anyway. Just a nice gesture! Proof that there are genuine gentle giants out there.


my heart skipped a beat when i read "genuine gentle giant" :lol:

friend request sent

cheers


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha nah that's cool man. I rate you. *A lot of people can't be bothered, and it's not like you have to do it but you choose to do it anyway. Just a nice gesture! Proof that there are genuine gentle giants out there.*


Can't be bothered to do what? P|ssed me off when the neighbour befriended my cat and started feeding her. Made her fat.


----------



## vinoboxer (Oct 8, 2013)

My dog who I've had for 17 years.

Sadly, she passed away two weeks ago  miss her like crazy.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

I'll be the party killer. I HATE CATS!

There, I said it! I feel better now, back to my homework! :sneaky2:


----------



## MATtheHAT (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Ah hah! A topic made for me 

I have two house rabbits;



Two 6' Suriname red tail boas;



Four Indonesian ground boas, three corn snakes, one north American hognose snake, one ribbon snake, one mangrove snake, one Kenyan sand boa, two crested geckos and two bearded dragons... But the forum rather wisely won't let me post more pics :tongue:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

love these pet threads its a chance to show of my best mate logan,vinoboxer i can understand what your going through i dread the day when my little lad gets taken away from me to


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

Well here's my two cats , I love dogs would love a wee staffy or a pug lol but we are out a lot and it just wouldn't be fair on them so the wee cats are perfect


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Just got this last week


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Our girls Xena & Gabrielle.

Xena is a 14 foot Boa Constrictor, and Gabby is a 6 foot Royal Python. They're inseparable.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Lewy_h said:


> Just got this last week


That's ridiculously cute


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Ah hah! A topic made for me
> 
> I have two house rabbits;
> 
> ...


Wow - sounds like our house. At last count - two corns, two royal pythons, a boa (red tail), three beardies, a chinese water dragon & a couple of tarantulas. We did have a gecko last year, but she got out of her viv & we never saw her again


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> That's ridiculously cute


Very manly haha


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)

That's my dog Maisie. A working cocker spaniel full of energy!


----------



## Shaun84 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

vinoboxer said:


> My dog who I've had for 17 years.
> 
> Sadly, she passed away two weeks ago  miss her like crazy.


17 YEARS............... mg: that's impressive. Sorry to hear the bad news.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Sega said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/l0FbjFAtlq/
> 
> Our Rabbit Pogo chilling on his sofa in the conservatory watching me while i was doing my shoulder work out.
> ...


Can't tell how big he is? But he looks like a beast haha.



robc1985 said:


>


THIS^ ... Dem eyezzzzzz



DanishM said:


> I'll be the party killer. I HATE CATS!
> 
> There, I said it! I feel better now, back to my homework! :sneaky2:


Haha I don't hate them? I find I get on with dogs a lot more, as some cats can be really pretentious, I'm also allergic to them! But I love animals, even the really ugly ones haha.



MATtheHAT said:


> View attachment 147562


A M A Z I N G!!!!! Do they get any bigger than is? What kind of turtle are they?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

@Lotte .......... WHERE DO YOU KEEP ALL THOSE SNAKES?!?? Haha.

/do you or have you heard of the illusive lesser trouser snake? :cool2:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

mr small said:


> Well here's my two cats , I love dogs would love a wee staffy or a pug lol but we are out a lot and it just wouldn't be fair on them so the wee cats are perfect


The tongue snapshot wins


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> View attachment 147568
> 
> 
> Our girls Xena & Gabrielle.
> ...


14 Foot?!? That's mad! Haha how long do they grow to? Ever taken it for a walk/slither?


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

The big lad


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Shaun84 said:


> View attachment 147572


This looks like a model headshot for a test shoot hahaha


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ricky12345 said:


> View attachment 147575
> 
> 
> View attachment 147576
> ...


BRUISER! Haha. What is he/she called? Hope you chose an appropriate name


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

DanishM said:


> I'll be the party killer. I HATE CATS!
> 
> There, I said it! I feel better now, back to my homework! :sneaky2:


You just offended my cat who has offered you out and says it will kick your ass


----------



## fcasey (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

fcasey said:


> View attachment 147584
> View attachment 147581


Cannot tell if lizard is as big as dog, or dog is as big as lizard


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bear2012 said:


> You just offended my cat who has offered you out and says it will kick you ass
> 
> View attachment 147583


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

Archie big black tom!

View attachment 147585
View attachment 147586
View attachment 147587


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Greenspin said:


> Can't be bothered to do what? P|ssed me off when the neighbour befriended my cat and started feeding her. Made her fat.


I can relate to that. My neighbor (previous home) who was morbidly obese with horribly overweight cats, would put tuna in brine outside every day for my cats. She did it to her cats and they developed all sorts of kidney issues and serious obesity but to do it to my cats additionally bothered me. The moment she moved away, our cats dropped the weight gain. I felt sorry for her cats though.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> 14 Foot?!? That's mad! Haha how long do they grow to? Ever taken it for a walk/slither?


They can get to 20 foot if they get loads of food, but our girl is probably not going to get much bigger


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bella



















Lola



















Charlie


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

This is my best friend and training partner Duke


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

SJL1990 said:


> BRUISER! Haha. What is he/she called? Hope you chose an appropriate name


It's a boy mate and he's called mega


----------



## Sega (Mar 18, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Can't tell how big he is? But he looks like a beast haha.


He's about average size for a rabbit we had him from a few weeks old think hes around 6 months now.

He's a nightmare trying to get him back in his cage though you cant catch him for **** he thinks its a game he will run then lie down then do one again haha


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

My girlfriends dogs 2 bichon frise lol but I look after them ALOT!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Charlie


Loving this little dude! In fact, I'm digging all of the unusual pets people have.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Ricky12345 said:


> It's a boy mate and he's called mega


Definitely a "Mega"


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gridlock said:


> View attachment 147593
> 
> 
> This is my best friend and training partner Duke


Love German Shepards. Saw one the other day whilst I was walking my dogs, the guy that owned him was an Ex US Marine dog handler. The guy was an absolute legend, told me some mad stories of when he was handling dogs out in Basra. The dogs were so good he decided to buy one when he returned.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

liam1712 said:


> My girlfriends dogs 2 bichon frise lol but I look after them ALOT!


Only a real man can handle a Bichon Frise and get away with it mate


----------



## liam1712 (Mar 22, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Only a real man can handle a Bichon Frise and get away with it mate


True story when I walk down the street with these two every one moves haha


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


>


I don't like cats unfortunately.

But I do like your wallpaper!

I have the exact same one to put up in my house next week haha


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

shaunmac said:


> I don't like cats unfortunately.
> 
> But I do like your wallpaper!
> 
> I have the exact same one to put up in my house next week haha


Lol fair do's

A word of warning the wallpaper marks like a bitch!!! Lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

My turtle recovering, taking a nap after leg day.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr Clyde


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

They've been on before, but here's the mutts. The Black one is Tummel (rottyxlab xridgeback....mongrel) and the white one is Dan the Italian Spinone. Tummel is 4 and Dan has just turned 2.



Nancy the sumatran reticulated python (7 months old)



Norman the Platinum Retic (7 months old)



Terry the European Eyed Lizard (about 1 year old)



Nix the common boa constrictor (7 years old)


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> They can get to 20 foot if they get loads of food, but our girl is probably not going to get much bigger


Not to be pedantic (Ok, well I am :tongue: ), but Boa constrictors definitely don't get to 20'. A 14 footer would be exceptionally rare, I've never seen one over 8'.

Herman Stockl who is Europe's biggest Boa constrictor breeder says even individuals from the larger localities rarely reach 10';

http://www.boa-constrictors.com/en/Interesting_facts_about_Boa_constrictor/size_of_a_boa

For perspective; I'm 5'9" and the Burmese python next to me is 11', Burms are similar in body type, just not as compactly muscled as boas.



It's enclosure mate was just about 13'


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

this is a wicked thread


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

My girlfriend wanted a dog

I didn't want a dog

So we compromised

And we got a dog.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> View attachment 147605
> 
> 
> My turtle recovering, taking a nap after leg day.


Haha! Mirin that turtles back, good development. 



Simspin said:


> View attachment 147606
> 
> 
> Mr Clyde


Hahaha how did you do that? Did you have him pose In front of the mac with Photobooth on?! Skills.


----------



## M31 (Sep 24, 2012)

Cam93 said:


> View attachment 147611
> 
> 
> My girlfriend wanted a dog
> ...


aahhh the 'ol anal sex deal :thumb:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

longjohnchafage said:


> They've been on before, but here's the mutts. The Black one is Tummel (rottyxlab xridgeback....mongrel) and the white one is Dan the Italian Spinone. Tummel is 4 and Dan has just turned 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WUUUUUT?!?!? Mate, you own a menagerie! Haha. Thriving off the reptiles (obviously, because they look like dinosaurs)... But that first photo is dope!!!! It's like a snapshot of a dog UFC fight haha


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Ruby ....

View attachment 147613
View attachment 147614
View attachment 147615


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lotte said:


> For perspective; I'm 5'9" and the Burmese python next to me is 11', Burms are similar in body type, just not as compactly muscled as boas.
> 
> View attachment 147609


Is that your house or something? Haha. It's the only place I can think of that's capable of storing all of those beasts you own


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> View attachment 147611
> 
> 
> My girlfriend wanted a dog
> ...


*

"My girlfriend wanted a dog

I didn't want a dog

So we compromised

And we got an extremely small brown rat that looks like a dog" :lol:


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

SJL1990 said:


> *
> 
> "My girlfriend wanted a dog
> 
> ...


That's pretty spot on!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

ewen said:


> View attachment 147615


MONEY SHOT


----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Not to be pedantic (Ok, well I am :tongue: ), but Boa constrictors definitely don't get to 20'. A 14 footer would be exceptionally rare, I've never seen one over 8'.
> 
> Herman Stockl who is Europe's biggest Boa constrictor breeder says even individuals from the larger localities rarely reach 10';
> 
> ...


Wasn't going to say anything but you've pointed it out. Nix is the second largest boa I've seen (he's 8ft, biggest was a 9.5ft female). The biggest boa constrictor I've ever heard of was 14.5ft iirc (was backed up by rather sketchy pics). The Nat geo website lists them as getting to 20ft but that's just not true, Boa constrictor occidentalis is the biggest sub species and can get up to 14ft apparently but I've yet to see solid proof of a 12ft+ boa...


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Is that your house or something? Haha. It's the only place I can think of that's capable of storing all of those beasts you own


LOL! Nah, that's the zoo I worked at for five years 

My rabbits have the run of the kitchen (used to be allowed in the lounge but they wrecked the leather sofa so they were exiled) and the rest live in stacked vivariums in the lounge


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## longjohnchafage (Dec 29, 2012)

SJL1990 said:


> WUUUUUT?!?!? Mate, you own a menagerie! Haha. Thriving off the reptiles (obviously, because they look like dinosaurs)... But that first photo is dope!!!! It's like a snapshot of a dog UFC fight haha


The mutts do like a good play fight. Some of them can be pretty.... intense to say the least, but all just a game to the two of them.


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> View attachment 147543
> 
> 
> not even mine lol.. the neighbours cat but keeps coming in through the window so obviously feed her and let her stay as long as she wants LOL


Thats a nice little kitty ha


----------



## johnnymctrance (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

SJL1990 said:


> Haha! Mirin that turtles back, good development.
> View attachment 147612
> 
> 
> Hahaha how did you do that? Did you have him pose In front of the mac with Photobooth on?! Skills.


It was in japan he was looking to take godzilla down!


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

This is my little sweet heart x


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Puzzle, she is a 26 year old Connemara cross Thoroughbred horse, was a show winner when she was younger, now just enjoying retirement:



Puzzle by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Puzzle & Henry In The Snow by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

Henry, our 11 year old thoroughbred, we has bred and trained as a racehorse but was too slow so now he just lazes about being pampered



Henry Horse by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



A Kiss From Henry / 334 of 365 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

Basil, our 10 year old mini shetland pony, he is so cute, everyone just calls him Monster cos he is trouble haha



Henry, Basil & Puzzle by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Basil With Snow On His Mush / 269 of 365 by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

This is Murphy, he is a 6 month old Irish Setter. We dont own him but he lives at the farm where we keep our horses and we look after him quite a bit:



Murphy by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

Then my cats, this is Rogue.

She is a pedigree Selkirk Rex, 2 year old.



New Addition by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Comfy by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Rogue by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr

And Enzo, she is about 1 year old now, just a moggy.



Enzo by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Enzo by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Enzo by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr



Upside Down Kitty by Adam Kennedy Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

This is Mischief my 11 year old Irish sport horse


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

meet Trojan the puggle


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Adz The Rat said:


> Puzzle, she is a 26 year old Connemara cross Thoroughbred horse, was a show winner when she was younger, now just enjoying retirement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was only a matter of time before someone posted pictures of their horses haha. You sir, have just raised the bar! I used to ride, had an Irish draft x Thoroughbred mare. 17 hands. Absolute BEAST and she was rapid!


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

wibble said:


> This is Mischief my 11 year old Irish sport horse


Basically a screenshot of black Beauty.



dannyls25 said:


> View attachment 147628


^ Feel like this after leg day


----------



## wibble (Feb 11, 2014)

SJL1990 said:


> Basically a screenshot of black Beauty.
> 
> ^ Feel like this after leg day


He is brown and is far too scruffy to be a film star. This is his favourite thing laying down eating


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

We have alot of poultry but these two are my favs  .


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

wibble said:


> This is his favourite thing laying down eating


Same. Love doing this. Here's a pic of me doing it:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

wibble said:


> This is his favourite thing laying down eating


Same. Love doing this. Here's a pic of me doing it:
View attachment 147737


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

ATMeredith said:


> View attachment 147734


THIS GUY


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

G-man99 said:


>


looks like a LOLcat collection!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Why no one burgles my house


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

GeordieSteve said:


> Why no one burgles my house
> 
> View attachment 147741


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

SJL1990 said:


> THIS GUY


Noisy bugger tho lol.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Yes, I have gone way over the top with the volume of photo's. Any excuse, I couldn't pick a favourite 1 or 2 so theres lots..

Before we rescued him:





then lots of his adventures:


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tyz123 said:


>


WTF is that?! lol


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my bitches.....


----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> WTF is that?! lol


Pedigree pug 15 weeks


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

tyz123 said:


> Pedigree pug 15 weeks


i hope its your girlfriends ? lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

My Muprhy


----------



## jadeehart (Feb 17, 2014)

Love this thread, Lexi my lil staff I rescued 2012... Most affectionate and loyal breed going


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)




----------



## tyz123 (Jul 2, 2011)

Clubber Lang said:


> i hope its your girlfriends ? lol


NANs lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

supermancss said:


> Yes, I have gone way over the top with the volume of photo's. Any excuse, I couldn't pick a favourite 1 or 2 so theres lots..
> 
> Before we rescued him:
> 
> ...


That one with three balls in his mouth is jokes! Hahaha. Awesome of you to choose a rescue dog, makes me so sad seeing so many dogs locked up and unloved.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Clubber Lang said:


> i hope its your girlfriends ? lol


Hahaha


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

jadeehart said:


> View attachment 147772
> Love this thread, Lexi my lil staff I rescued 2012... Most affectionate and loyal breed going


Mad love for Lexi! So true, my staff is the sweetest thing. He is absolutely petrified of anything and everything, biggest pussy known to man haha. Props for picking up a rescue dog too! :thumb:


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Brook877 said:


> View attachment 147773
> View attachment 147774
> View attachment 147775


"Musclefood rep"

Bet is guy has been getting in on the 400g Irish grass fed beef deal


----------



## jackdyo (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Dso88 (Dec 18, 2013)

My boxer oscar my terrier maddie and Lurcher reggie


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Clubber Lang said:


> my bitches.....


Lovely dogs mate


----------



## Hanzo88 (Feb 25, 2014)

Cam93 said:


> View attachment 147611
> 
> 
> My girlfriend wanted a dog
> ...










I done exactly the same mate ended up with this little beauty .lol


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

jackdyo said:


>


Delts on that bad boy! What's his name? Ronnie Coleman?


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Dso88 said:


> My boxer oscar my terrier maddie and Lurcher reggie


Quite a collection you have there! Oscar is my fave.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

Not my pets... But how I wish they were :'(


----------



## jackdyo (Apr 8, 2012)

SJL1990 said:


> Delts on that bad boy! What's his name? Ronnie Coleman?



















He's called mister he's a blue staff all it's took was some long cross country walking nothing else


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Here are pics of my two boys. White one is Uconn 1 year old, and the other is Samson 10 years old.


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

jackdyo said:


>


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Here is Nelson. Best friend in the world


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Frankie the 1 eyed pug. Trojan the puggle won't upload im afraid


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

My pet bull. He's a terrivfic sparring partner. Throws a fvukn sick roundhouse! totally srs!


----------



## Quintillius (Jun 19, 2013)

Ronnie my blue staffy



New addition to the household is Brooke my Scottish fold kitty


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jiinx.11 month old Pitbull puppy


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I think I've already posted a pic on here but as the threads been bumped.. :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

My little one.


----------



## *Ryan* (Nov 5, 2013)

deez cats giving me nuff jokes


----------



## kawasaki1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Here are pics of my babies....Alaskan Klee Kai (Roka and Riley):


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Ma boy Gaston


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Carbon-12 said:


> View attachment 147543
> 
> 
> not even mine lol.. the neighbours cat but keeps coming in through the window so obviously feed her and let her stay as long as she wants LOL


Why do you share a quote from charles manson mate?? The guys a ****ing loonatic.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Why do you share a quote from charles manson mate?? The guys a ****ing loonatic.


Very accurate thing he said I guess even though he's nuts.










Loosing all kindz of gainz as I don't even lift anymore :'( start again soon though!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

My dozy git


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

JAX 4 MONTHS..


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Wilson doing some laps


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dee11 said:


> JAX 4 MONTHS.
> View attachment 157108
> .


What breed is that? Beautiful


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ahal84 said:


> What breed is that? Beautiful


Dogo canario... Thanks he's a cracker!!!

Thanks..


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dee11 said:


> Dogo canario... Thanks he's a cracker!!!
> 
> Thanks..


Are they allowed in UK then?


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ahal84 said:


> Are they allowed in UK then?


Yes there aloud.. I imported him so that's whys he cropped ears...

Presa canario also...

Google..

Bap de cluj...


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

Dee11 said:


> JAX 4 MONTHS.
> View attachment 157108
> .


Amazing looking dogs they are, but why do u have to crop the poor things ear just to make it look more menacing ?


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

reza85 said:


> Amazing looking dogs they are, but why do u have to crop the poor things ear just to make it look more menacing ?


Iv a female with her ears,just fancied this male cropped.. I like others don't..


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Robbie said:


> View attachment 157086
> View attachment 157087
> View attachment 157088
> View attachment 157089
> ...


I love following his antics on IG :tongue:

Don't think Ive put a pic of our latest, Millie the racehorse


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

g


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Brook877 said:


> I think I've already posted a pic on here but as the threads been bumped.. :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 155230
> 
> ...


cracking dog mate i got one and lost one three years ago best dog ever miss him now!!


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> cracking dog mate i got one and lost one three years ago best dog ever miss him now!!


Cheers mate, I love 'em, god knows how you can fit so much personality and character into their little heads :laugh:


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Just a few of my pack, best dogs in the world











The missus also wants a tarantula


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

our rabbit sleeping on the sofa like a cat looool


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

15month old Jiinx eating her scrambled eggs


----------



## Amann (Apr 9, 2014)

View attachment 161197


----------



## walton21 (Aug 11, 2008)

Aswell as dogs I have an iguana and tarantula lol

View attachment 161235


View attachment 161236


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

this is Star purveyor of protein
View attachment 161237


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

my rude boy Reg










RIP my lil jess


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Reg chilling watching f1 .....


----------



## MrTwisted (Sep 14, 2014)

Forgot the chickens lmao not exactly pets but animals that share my life ....


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

JAX 5months

ATTACH=CONFIG]161365[/ATTACH]


----------



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

my Siberian Husky


----------

